# NEW Bike-Mongoose Black Diamond



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Im taking it for a good ride tomorrow, I'll try to get some pics from it.


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice bike!! Are those the hayes strokers??


----------



## rammstein (Mar 26, 2007)

sweet how much was it alltogther i'am thinking about buying that model post how rides to man sweet ride


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

*yep*

yep those are the stroker trails


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

...


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

its 2000 stock, but i got discounts because of a deal, so i got it for 1700 and 
$200 of upgrades


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

fricken sweet


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

dangit you took out the reflectors. I believe thats what every bike needs, more reflectors

sweet build for 2000 man, have fun on it!


----------



## BIBO (Mar 14, 2007)

About how much does it weigh?


----------



## Hyena (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats on getting a goose! Be careful though, my friend ripped his head tube off when he was drunk and did a drop off the roof of his house. So... no 15 foot drops to flat while drunk.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks i'll take that into consideration when im drunk on a roof with my bike, thats pretty ****in funny


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

before i even road it i took the reflectors off, and i weighs 37


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

whoa...
I like-uh the goose!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

William42 said:


> dangit you took out the reflectors. I believe thats what every bike needs, more reflectors
> 
> sweet build for 2000 man, have fun on it!


amen!!!


----------



## mtber721 (Nov 25, 2007)

hey i can see why someone jumped you for your bike! congrats on it its f***ing sick


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

interesting suspension design. looks better than any mongoose i've ever seen...and you can barely tell it's a mongoose!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

wow, the gold, black and red looks sweet.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

i love the bike, its feels really controlable unlike a lot of FR/DH bike i have tried, the cockpit is very confortable. im glad i gota medium a large(size they said would fit me) would be way to big and im 6 foot. feels like a tank on the downhill but is a really good pedaler.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Frame 08 Mongoose Black Diamond Double FR 6.7/7.5" 
Fork Marzocchi 66 RCV, 180 mm 6 inches 
Rear shock Marzocchi Roco R WC, with Piggy Back 
Bars Funn Fatboy 
Stem Funn Rippa 45 mm, 10° 
Grips Mongoose Half-Flange M-logo Lock On grip 
Headset : FSA Orbit Z 1.5" to 1-1/8" conversion, internal angular contact bearing 
Brake levers Hayes Stroker Trail 
Brakes Hayes Stroker Trail 203, 8 inch rotors 
Seat Titec I-Beam 
Seat post Titec KnockScoper I-Beam telescoping post 
Seat Clamp Alloy Q/R 
Front Rim WTB SpeedDisc XL, 32H 
Front Tire Kenda 26x2.5 Nevegal FR, Stick-E rubber & pinch flat protection 
Rear Rim WTB SpeedDisc XL, 32H 
Rear Tire Kenda 26x2.5 Nevegal FR, Stick-E rubber & pinch flat protection 
Front Draler MRP SB3 chain guide system 
Rear Draler SRAM X.7 mid cage 
Shifters SRAM X.7 Impulse trigger 9 speed 
Crank/Chain guide FSA Gap 36T, MRP SB3 chain guide system 
Coges Shimano Saint 
Pedals Sealed Alloy Platform w/ replaceable steel pins


----------



## slingerzz (Dec 2, 2006)

looks really sweet! my only complaint would be with those white paint splotches... it could do without those. Other than that minor complaint it looks like an even better deal than my 07 BDD.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

mongooses are so sick! besides the fact that they're a mongoose, they're some of the best bikes for their price too. like the ECD is like 3,300 or something like that and it comes with a boxxer team and a fox DHX 5.0 and some other pretty sick parts.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Sick bike! I think we need pics of it on the scale to believe that weight.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Very nice!! Goose is getting their stuff together again!


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Blew my shock....sent it in, its one of the first '08 roco's to have that problem.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice, but I swear american gravity is weakning...... thats the 3rd weight ive read this morning that would seem totally unachievable with the same components this side of the pond


----------



## willyboy484 (Mar 25, 2014)

mine came with two seat clamps too, what exactly for?


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

willyboy484 said:


> mine came with two seat clamps too, what exactly for?


It's a telescopic seat post. On frame designed that have interrupted seat tubes, you can't run posts that are too long so the solution is to use a seat post that is telescopic.


----------



## willyboy484 (Mar 25, 2014)

saw it on the computer before i actually used it, i get it now so the seatpost doesnt interfare with the shock
bloody brilliant bike, so easy pedalling and light as a feather compared to other dh bikes
dont know why all you *****s are saying its heavy hahahhha


----------

